# Ft Pickens



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Has anyone been out to Ft Pickens since the storm? I am just wondering if the road was blocked or clear yet?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

It was just on the news. They are still clearing it. Here's a # for updates, 850-934-2656.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Supposed to be open by Friday afternoon...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks you 2 for the info and ph#. I try to fish there during the week the weekends are to brutal to deal with.


----------

